# Droid 2 factory reset is not actually resetting



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm using stock froyo. I have back up my data and automatic restore off in privacy settings. I use the factory reset button from there, and when it re-boots it takes me to the triangle exclamation guy but nothing happens. No reset appears to happen. So from there I hit the search key to bring up stock recovery and select factory reset/wipe data from there. It appears to do it (although I do see an E:Can't open /cache/recovery/command error at the bottom the whole time). Anyway, on reboot it hasn't done the factory reset. I inherited this from someone and I have their password to get in and it's a clean MEID, but I want to clean their crap and data and google account out of it.

HELP.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

I would reflash firmware with

rsd lite or ezSBF

which model a955 or a956?

links in my lists for

Droid 2 (a955)

and

Droid 2 Global (a956)


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

A955. I have tried ezSBF and about 4 different versions of RSDLite and I cannot flash this thing. I get checksum errors among other things. I can't get it rooted either (per my other post). I can live without rooting it, but it'd be nice to get this thing on gingerbread eventually.

Any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you have been verifying the md5 checksum for files before flashing?

Verify that your downloads are complete with MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums

once you try 2.3.4/4.5.621 sbf

(1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.3-4.5.1_57_DR2-31-110719-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.zip

or Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso)

only 621 sbf will work.

maybe a flash memory failure, and files can not be rewritten, nothing can be done about that.

bootloader is D2.37?


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, D2.37. But I can't root phone so won't ezSBF not work? I've tried to do Framaroot, gingerroot, rageinthecage, etc...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

ezSBf is just another way to flash the firmware and/or root

root status does not matter, when flashing sbf


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

ok, I'll try both methods yet again. I've tried each a combination of a dozen times it seems. I feel like the phone's failure to hold on to any changes on every reboot might have something to do with this. If I go in and turn on wireless and enter credentials, it's off without the network remembered after reboot. If I change some settings (like backup data), it's changed back on reboot. If I delete some 3rd party programs that were downloaded, they are back again after a "factory reset".


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

yes that is what happens when there is a flash memory failure to write error

there is no fix for that, just what happens to a 3 1/2 year old android device.


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

So, literally nothing can be done, huh?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

nothing that will fix it.

you could try flashing just the bootloader

BL_D237_cdma_droid2_Consumer_replacer_HSPart.sbf

but haven't seen anyone recover from where your phone is at.


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm annoyed at how much time I wasted but happy to hear that it wasn't owing to my inability to flash.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm active on several forums, and haven't seen this problem very many times, so it's not real common.


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, thanks man for all the advice! the flashing of bootloader fails too. I guess I'm just hosed. This all started when I screwed up my samsung galaxy s. I might try to get that to work again. Unfortunately it boots into TWRP but there is no OS and I can't get Odin or adb to recognize the device, so I seem to be kind of screwed there too. Last choice is a 4g phone, but unfortunately those don't work on PagePlus out of the box. Aarrrg... so many phones and none will work.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

Guessing the galaxy s has no sd card slot?, or you could get a nandroid or rom installed

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maestro232 (Dec 31, 2013)

It does have sd card, but I can't install a rom. I think it can't mount /system and /cache in TWRP so it fails.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

themib said:


> ...maybe a flash memory failure, and files can not be rewritten, nothing can be done about that...


Just curious, a long time ago I pulled the Quickoffice apk out of a stock D2 ROM & installed it on a D2 CM7 ROM just to see if I liked it. Now, that Quickoffice apk persists no matter how I wipe/reset/reflash. I've just accepted it, presuming that it lives in some sort of untouchable factory location. But now that you mention flash memory failure, does it sound like I've got some partial version of that?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Just curious, a long time ago I pulled the Quickoffice apk out of a stock D2 ROM & installed it on a D2 CM7 ROM just to see if I liked it. Now, that Quickoffice apk persists no matter how I wipe/reset/reflash. I've just accepted it, presuming that it lives in some sort of untouchable factory location. But now that you mention flash memory failure, does it sound like I've got some partial version of that?


I believe so, have you tried restoring a nandroid, that did not have quickoffice?

like from a different phone.

How did you install it?

place it on sd card, select it with a file manager, choose install

paste it to /apps

push with adb

other...


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

themib said:


> I believe so, have you tried restoring a nandroid, that did not have quickoffice?
> 
> like from a different phone.
> 
> ...


It's been so long, I'm not sure what I've tried anymore.  Thanks for the ideas, guess I'll have to experiment...


----------

